# I did it!!!!!



## arbra (Jun 15, 2018)

I did not spend any more money to get the fortune cookies, which means that I resisted trying to get everything (I really, really, really, really, really, really wanted Filberts rocket)

So now I can progress through the game and not have to get everything since I am missing some of the items from the cookies.

So why do I feel so sad and disheartened?


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 15, 2018)

Same with me. Did not waste any LT for Filbert even though I wanted to get the astronaut helmet. Getting the Marshal memory item distracted me and made me content. Told myself, what’s even the use of collecting all these items on Pocket Camp? Our camp can only display so many items. Not like New Leaf.


----------



## MopyDream44 (Jun 16, 2018)

I purchased 10 fortune cookies total, which means I spent 500 LT (most of which was saved up from events and whatnot). I knew the expire date for the first batch was steadily approaching, but I also knew that I really want the birch background. I don't see new fortune cookies slowing down anytime soon, and with the high chance of duplicates I let those cookies expire nearly without a second thought. I managed to collect about half of the Marshal & Rosie cookie, but only two or three Filbert cookie items, which is just fine by me. 

Honestly, I think it's good that you are out of the "gotta collect em all mentality" because by this time next year we might have already had a dozen or more cookies, and collecting every item from every cookie would be far more money than any reasonable (or sane) person should ever consider spending on a silly mobile app. 

Perhaps all of these cookie items will be added to the Switch version that we may never get. Perhaps they will remain exclusive items to PC that you can bring over to your camp as an unorderable/untradable item. Maybe the cookies will repeat, or maybe there will be a major sale on LT that will make it more affordable to buy some cookies. Too many questions to justify spending so much money. I'm curious how this will all play out though.


----------



## biker (Jun 19, 2018)

I was expecting these past 3 cookie events to appear in exchange for the stamp cards, but nah, Nintendo so tricky....


----------

